# apparently there was a dust storm



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Here in az there must have been dirt flying around.....the flock was a little dirty...un less they all dustbathed


----------



## VIVI (Mar 23, 2013)

Oh I thought you where down here with me. We had high winds all day yesterday with dirt everywhere. People across from my Mom and Dad lost their roof it is laying down the road about 1 mile or so. Now the temp is 25 degrees. Hopefully no wind today. Gotta check roofs and barns.

VIVI


----------

